# Recording Audio In Camtasia 6



## nicecam (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi
I have a dell precision M6300
with sigma audio tel 
I try to record with camtasia 6 
os windows xp sp3 

the sound of the pc works but the recording does not 
the drivers sounds up to date

I have tried to select microphone, line in no results

When I plug in the mic I get the window asking if i want line in or mic so its detected. Simply no sound ? And the mic is on 

Any body an idea 

Thanks
Nico


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

you could try recording to stereo mix. this should record all sounds - or any channels that are making some.


----------

